# Chipsaway Workshop Day



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Do you want to learn how to repair those stone chips and scratches the professional way for less than the cost of one repair?

I've recently had some work done by a Chipsaway franchisee and the quality of work was superb. I got chatting to him in general about cars and it turns out that he does a lot of work for Toyota & Mitsubishi owners clubs and gets lots of Jaguar referral work.

On Saturday when I went to see him, his workshop was full of Celica Owners Club cars and members all working on their own cars.

I found out that he runs a one day workshop about repair of stone chips and minor scratches, etc. He provides all the chemicals and paints needed and gives you a kit to go away with to be able to do the job at home. Also included is a BBQ on the day.

The price is Â£45 per car which includes the use of the workshop, the chemicals, paints, BBQ and the repair kit he puts together.

Numbers would be restricted to about 8 to 10 cars and it would probably be a Saturday during August.

If you're interested, please post so on this thread so I can get an idea of the interest level and get back to him to confirm a date.

*Saturday 11th October*
1. Mike_G [tba]
2. Drew_TT [LZ7W, Arrow Grey Pearlescent, Nov 00]
3. Racer [LY9B, Black, June 99]

??? - scott28tt


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2003)

Location might help people to decide. Â 

Sounds very good though.


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

> Location might help people to decide. Â
> 
> Sounds very good though.


Just a minor detail 

It would be in Peterborough.


----------



## WabbiTT (Apr 22, 2003)

Count me in. Especially if he's after a TT to demo on - I've got hundreds of the little sods & they really show up! ;D


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

In principle sounds fantastic. I'm way down in Surrey, so Peterborough a bit of a trek. But if I can do all 97 (yes I've counted them) chips for Â£45 then it's worth it. But August is quite busy with Hols, so fingers crossed for a free Saturday.
Given the location i.e. near Burghley, It'd have been a great thing to do this weekend.
Thanx HuTTers.
Andy


----------



## c20vtt (Apr 28, 2003)

Yep, i would be intrested as i wont have to go!

Carl from Peterborough
Membership Number 23


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

I'd be very interested, really depends on date.

Norman


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Like Norman above. Interested but depends on dates.

Rhod


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

I am also very interested


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Me too. Who cares about distance when driving a TT!! ;D


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Date dependant I would like to come along...

Cheers

Jason


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Graeme

Just a thought is this chap coming to Burghley??

Jason


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

> Graeme
> 
> Just a thought is this chap coming to Burghley??
> 
> Jason


He should be, I need to confirm with him this week that he will be/he can.


----------



## stARMANTT (May 2, 2003)

Very interested, depends on the date.

Cheers


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

And another 'very interested'.

Mr Chipsaway could do a master class on the front of my poor old car!


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

slap me in (date dependant)

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## Mike_G (May 27, 2002)

Depending on dates I'd love to attend.

(a wheel repair master class would be interesting)

Mike


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Please let me know on the date too, I'd be up for it if it didn't clash with anything.....


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Right, I spoke with him this morning. Dates are down to us and we will be limited to 8 cars per session (i.e. 8 cars per day) so lets get 2 dates booked. I have provisionally booked:

Saturday 9th August

and

Saturday 6th September

a bit far in advance, but he is busy!

Please post here which date you would like to come and I will manage the list. We'll sort out finer details like payment & directions a bit nearer the time.


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Many thanks for doing this! :-*

The August date would suit me.


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

> Saturday 9th August
> 
> and
> 
> Saturday 6th September


Hmmm, can't make either date, any chance of having another date in October too??


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

> Hmmm, can't make either date, any chance of having another date in October too??


We sure can ;D , what date would you like?


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Defo interested in this (sorry its late - just seen the thread )

As soon as a date is decided I'll confirm.

Nice one m8

Graham


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Graham

Dates are decided (earlier in the thread). They are

9th August & 6th September with maybe another one in October.

Let me know which one to put you down for ;D


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Please put me down for the August date 

Many thanks for arranging this 8)


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

Having collected a few stone chips, I'd love to know how to fill/repair them too.

The Audi touch up paint together with a pin is all I've got to hide them!

SBJ


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

I'd like to come along to the August one if I can.

Rhod


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

> Having collected a few stone chips, I'd love to know how to fill/repair them too.
> 
> The Audi touch up paint together with a pin is all I've got to hide them!
> 
> SBJ


Simon, what date would you like me to put you down for?


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

> We sure can Â ;D , what date would you like?


How's about October 11th?


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

August if spaces still available 

Norman


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

August too if places still available and you don't mind a Z4???! If places are getting full - priority to TT owners of course....

Cheers

Damian


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Nice one huTTers, please put me down for the September one - those little chips are so annoying 

Moley


----------



## BigG (May 13, 2002)

August would be great if you have a space.

Big G


----------



## Mike_G (May 27, 2002)

Please put me down for August if that is OK.

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

He can take 8 cars per day, so this is how things look at the moment:

*9th August*
1.Normstrm
2.BigG
3.UK225
4.ccc
5.auditt260bhp
6.
7.
8.

*6th Sept*
1.moley
2.mackem
3.Rhod_TT
4.PurpleTT
5.WabbiTT
6.huTTers
7.love_iTT
8.hbk

*11th Oct*
1.scott28tt
2.snaxo
3.Mike_G
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.

*Undecided*

C20VTT
JWB
StarmanTT
bash-the-monkey
SBJ


----------



## Mackem (May 22, 2002)

huTTers

Please put me down for the September day.

Cheers

Mackem


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Actually huTTers can I change my booking to Spetember. Somethings cropped up on the 9th.

Cheers

Rhod


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

9th August please and thanks for sorting.


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

9th Sept looks do-able huTTers, so put me down please.

Can't wait! Thanks for doing the honours.

Andy


----------



## WabbiTT (Apr 22, 2003)

6th September please! (now that I've got my diary to hand....  )


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Graeme, if theres still room can you put me down for the 6th September, I cant do the August date.

Cheers m8

Graham


----------



## hbk (May 7, 2002)

Heh, what about an RS4, can I come on the 6th Sept if there are any spaces 

Cheers

HOWARD


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> Heh, what about an RS4, can I come on the 6th Sept if there are any spaces Â
> 
> Cheers
> 
> HOWARD


Howard,

Be great to see you there. We'll see how they match our colour ;D

Moley


----------



## hbk (May 7, 2002)

Thanks

Look forward to it, I have a can of the official 'Avus Silver' 

Whats the exact address (For Sat Nav) and whats the arrival time.

Cheers

HOWARD


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Really looking forward to this ;D

Is there still a spare space on the Aug date ?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

huTTers - Can we have an exact address please?

Cheers.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

My sincere apologies - but I am going to have to duck out of the 9th August date now. Maybe I could be moved to the October date?

Many thanks

Damian


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Contact/address details:

Matt McPhail
Unit 9, Harvester Way
Fengate
Peterborough
PE1 5UT

Tel: 01733 555541
Mob: 07786 803816

I will email him this week with final numbers.

Cheers

Graeme


----------



## Mike_G (May 27, 2002)

Graeme,

Sorry to be a pain but is there any chance of Swapping This Saturday for one of the October date As it may be problematic for me to get there early on Sat.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

> He can take 8 cars per day, so this is how things look at the moment:
> 
> *9th August*
> 1.Normstrm
> ...


This is how it stands at the moment, down to just 5 this weekend  still some undecided, come on guys.

I'll give until tomorrow afternoon before I contact him to finalise the day on Saturday, so get your names down for one of the 3 places left available.


----------



## Mike_G (May 27, 2002)

huTTers,

Thanks.

Mike


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Thanks for fitting me in on the 6th Graeme, much appreciated.

Graham


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

I've just confirmed with Matt that everything is still on for tomorrow.

He will start at 9.30am tomorrow.

Contact/address details:

Matt McPhail 
Unit 9, Harvester Way 
Fengate 
Peterborough 
PE1 5UT

Tel: 01733 555541 
Mob: 07786 803816


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

You will of course let us know how you get on ;D

Moley


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

First off, thanks to huTTers for organising.

Secondly, extra big thanks to Matt for giving up his time for a fantastic day. Learnt how to mix the paints exactly, (7 or 8 different types go into raven Black!!), apply, and finish off.

He's a great bloke with great sense of humour and plenty of time to show you tips on removing chips and scratches.

Also good to meet with NormStrm and UK225. Big thanks to UK225 for giving me a beeping alarm, individual door unlocking and auto arming of central locking once in motion. The man's a genious!

We both had a great time and it was well worth the 266 mile round trip.

;D


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Thanks to huTTers for oranising this & Matt for giving up his time 

Good to see you again Normstrm & nice to meet you auditt260bhp.

P.S auditt260bhp I am no genius lol, recoding the central lock module is very easy


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Yep, a big thanks to huTTers and Matt for organising the day. It was an extremly informative day - full marks to Matt for explaining things so well.

It was great to meet UK225 again(or should that be UK280 Â ;D) , and to meet auditt260bhp + co driver Â  .

What happened to ccc & BigG ?

Anyway for those going next month can I suggest you all let Graeme (huTTers) know your colour codes and registration date so Matt can get some of the touch up paints pre prepared. The paint code will be of the form LY3C (which is Amulet red) but you need to know the registration date also to narrow down to the correct paint batch, Amulet had 2 or 3 possibities so need to be as accurate as poosible. The paint code can be found at the front of the Audi Service Schedule book inside the front cover or in the boot of the TT, left hand side just lift the "floor" up.

If the above is unclear I can post some pics.

A superb day. Thanks

Norman


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2003)

huTTers please book me in for 11.october if this is still possible, thanks. 8)


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Okay, as the last posts have been wiped, I'll just re-mention that I have to drop Bunny off at work at 08:30, so I'll probably arrive around 10:00 - so don't worry - I AM COMING - so to speak ;D

Re-post of the maps

From A1: http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.s...16&st=4&mapp=newmap.srf&searchp=newsearch.srf

More detail: http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.s...16&st=4&mapp=newmap.srf&searchp=newsearch.srf

See y'all there.

Moley


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Well that was a most interesting few hours ... and nice meeting you all. Hope every one got home safely.

Thanks to Matt at Chips Away and huTTers for doing the organising (and Matt's Missus for doing the BBQ).

The amazing thing was seeing sandpaper being used to get rid of small scratches  well it was 2000 grade - huTTers face was a picture though ;D

Also, saw some small dents being removed - brilliant job - some big smiles from Love_iTT when the dent in his drivers door disappeared.

Also like Rhod_TTs new shiney bonnet - that just leaves the rest to do 

I shall be carefully going over my car in fine detail to cover all the chips. It certainly makes a difference - much less noticeable.

Cheers all.

Moley


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Exactley what Moley said on the previous page, a big thank you to Matt for sharing his knowledge and expertise, his wife and daughter for doing the Barby and a special thanks for the bloke (sorry, I didn't get your name) who got rid of the dent on the drivers door - pure genius. Got a bit worried though when I saw him poke this 2 foot long piece of steel down the inside of the door and saw the outer skin moving in and out but after he had finished (about 5 mins) the dent had dissapeared ;D

I have tried another small area on the wheel arch since getting home and have also Swissoled all the treated areas now and it looks superb, one or two small chips to redo again but looking good so far.

It was good to meet up with the other folk there and put faces to the names and I hope you all enjoyed the day, I know I did.

One more thank you to do and that is to Graeme for organising this in the first place, well done m8, excellent job.

Graham


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

As above and before. It was great to learn a few tricks. Still got pretty well all the chips to do again (after the first lot got wiped off with the polishing machine - but the shine is loads better than before). Looking forward to my car cleaning day tomorrow.

Sandpaper - Car. yeah right. Like that goes hand in hand. I just hope when I try it with 2000+grit paper I have some suitable polish to get it back up to scratch - anyone thing AutoGlym Super Resin Polish would be ok - certainly feels a similar sort of abrasion as that TopCut stuff Matt was using?

Anyway. Thanks should definitely go out to Matt (and I still owe him money) and to Hutters for organising it all. Nice to meet a few like minded individuals and it's nice to know I'm not the only one who can see every single scratch on my car and knows where they are by heart.

Rhod


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Went to my local (small) Halfords today to try and get some de-greaser. The only thing they had was for the engine (Gunk and Halfords own stuff). I didn't feel comfortable that an engine degreaser would be okay on bodywork, so didn't buy any.

Can anyone advise on which would be the best de-greaser to get and from where.

Thanks.

Moley


----------



## WabbiTT (Apr 22, 2003)

Echo'ing what's already been said - a great day and thanks to HuTTers, Matt, wife and daughter. I wish I'd had a camera handy, though - as TT's got attacked with various implements.

Rhod_TT's face looked a picture too when Mat reached for the angle-grinder


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

Dear Santa, for Christmas I'd like:
Some de-greaser; some 2000 grit wet n dry; some TopCut polish; a big angle grinder; a big moppy thing to stick in the angle grinder and a roll of special blue paper.

Thanks to HuTTers and matt for a fascinating day. Good ambience and great burgers. Matt was in no hurry and all paint / dent related questions were met with answers obviously derived from experience.

Great to meet such a fine bunch of TT guys too - almost human they were ;D

After reading on this very forum how T-Cut was to be avoided like the plague, it seems that mildly abrasive polish applied by mechanical means is perfectly fine! In fact Matt's tip was - never stop with the mop, there's plenty of lacquer on a TT.

Disclaimer - if you take a mopped up angle grinder to your TT with an abrasive polish - you do it at your own discretion... no liability blah blah

Cheers
Andy


----------



## andrew_webber (Sep 6, 2003)

Put me down for the 11th October please


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

The last list got wiped out after the hack, so I've updated post #1 again with what I think is the list for (the-now-confirmed-date-of) 11th October.

If you're not on there and you want to be then let me know ASAP. If you want to be taken off the list then also let me know ASAP.

As before please let me have paint code, description and manufacture month & year so that Matt can get the paints mixed up in advance.


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Graeme,

Please put me down for that one, not sure if you heard but I went into the back of someone on a roundabout in Milton Keynes a week ago :-[ Still not fixed yet and would like to have a new front end by the time I worry about stone chips :-/

I have a couple on the front and rear wheel arches that I would like to have a go at anyway...

Having met Matt at Burghley, I'm sure it will be a great day 

Thanks

Jason


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Can you also add me to the list a possible , will let you know definatley in a week or so
Cheers 
Jonah


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Hi Graeme,

Just before the forum was hacked I'd cancelled for the October date.

Cheers,
Scott.


----------



## andrew_webber (Sep 6, 2003)

huTTers - I sent you a couple of IMs just want to make sure you got all the car info etc for the 10th October.

Cheers 
Drew

p.s can't wait ;D


----------



## andrew_webber (Sep 6, 2003)

Does anyone know if this is still going on? Haven't heard back from huTTers.

Cheers

Drew


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Got it, haven't got round to updating the thread yet - as long as you guys turn up, it's still on ;D


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Just a reminder for those on the 11th that I need to have paint code, description and registration date so that Matt can get the paints mixed up before hand.

The paint code can be found at the front of the Audi Service Schedule book inside the front cover or in the boot of the TT, left hand side just lift the "floor" up.


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Graeme,

My car is going into the bodyshop this week for its repairs to my front end... There is a chance I may not have it back for Saturday   Can I be a no just in case and I'll give them a ring on Thursday to see how they are getting along....

Thanks

Jason


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Hutters - you have IM.

Damian


----------



## Mike_G (May 27, 2002)

Hutters,

I guess its all still on for Saturday ?

Do you have start & end times ?

I'll get my paint colour code this afternoon.

Does he give instruction on scratched alloys ?

Mike


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Guys

This is only gonna happen if the numbers are there. At the moment, it looks as if only 2 people are still wanting to do this. I will check with Matt tomorrow to see if he will do it for just 2.

If anyone else wants to come along then post you paint code, description and month/year of manufacture.

It will start at about 9-9.30 and will go on to 3 ish (depending on numbers). Spectators are free to turn up with you and if you want any small dents removing (additional charge) he'll get his Dentmaster mate to come along too.


----------



## Mike_G (May 27, 2002)

Hutters,

I can't find my service book. But the car is Silver 2000W.

I'm still up for it But would like to know if it has been cancelled so i can make other plans.

If there are more people for another date, I'll do that if the date suits.

I'll IM you a contact number,

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

huTTers you have IM re. this Saturday.


----------



## andrew_webber (Sep 6, 2003)

huTTers i got a couple of dents i have been thinking about getting sorted out, so would be interested if his mate could have a look. Do you know what it usually costs to do?

Cheers

Drew


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

huTTers,
I've spoken to Matt at Chipsaway and he thinks he can sort out my lacquer problem so I will be attending. I have sent you my paint code on IM last night. 
Please confirm the event is still on and I will be there on Saturday.
Regards.


----------



## Mike_G (May 27, 2002)

Can someone confirm this event is definately ON ? Â ???

There appears to be only 3 of us.

I will have to pull out if i cannot get confirmation as i will have to cancel arrangements including accomadation on the friday night.

If i don't hear by tomorrow 9 am I will un-fortunately have to withdraw. 

regards,

Mike


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

I spoke to the guy at Chipsaway earlier today and he was up for it but was waiting for confirmation from huTTers for final numbers.

The first post has been updated to reflect my late inclusion (thanks  ) so it looks like he is on the case. Mike have you passed on your paint code? Please hang in there, the more the better.

Anybody else up for it, it is a great price and you should get some excellent attention as the numbers are low.


----------



## andrew_webber (Sep 6, 2003)

shhhhh


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

> shhhhh Â


Ooops. :-X


----------



## Mike_G (May 27, 2002)

I'll hang in a bit longer, but i REALLY would like confirmation before travellling 130 miles+

Paint code is LY7W - N5DJN (Silver march 2000)

Bye for now,

Mike


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Matt confirmed yesterday evening by email that it's still on for the 3 confirmed attendees. Have fun ;D

Contact/address details:

Matt McPhail
Unit 9, Harvester Way
Fengate
Peterborough
PE1 5UT

Tel: 01733 555541
Mob: 07786 803816


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

> I'll hang in a bit longer, but i REALLY would like confirmation before travellling 130 miles+
> 
> Paint code is LY7W - N5DJN (Silver march 2000)
> 
> ...


Mike

Can you take your paint code with you, I didn't have yours when I emailed Matt with the other's details. He shows you how he mixes the paints up with one of the group's, so yours will be ideal because he can't do it beforehand.

Cheers

Graeme


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

See you all tomorrow.


----------



## Mike_G (May 27, 2002)

Hutters,

Thanks for the confirm.

Looking forward to it. 

Mike


----------



## andrew_webber (Sep 6, 2003)

See you guys tomorrow ;D


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Bloody annoyed.... still dont have my car back from the bodyshop possibly Weds next week now  

They have given my a VW Polo to drive around in and its pants :-[

Have a great day lads, I'd still like to go if there is another one arranged

Jason


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

huTTers, Thanks for organising this event, I'm sure the other guys will agree that there is nothing quite like the feeling of getting sandpaper to your own car!  I managed to fill in several stone chips, completely remove a few light scratches, get a full bonnet polish, touch up my alloys and get my wing mirror re-painted and lacquered. Drew and Mike it was good to meet you, I'm sure we'll cross paths at another meet in the future.

Drew, we never did get round to re-spraying your car, maybe next time.  ;D ;D


----------



## Mike_G (May 27, 2002)

Hutters,

Thanks for organising the day, I really enjoyed it.

As said above, using sandpaper on paintwork was all new to me Â  . Matt was very good at demonstrating and helping out, Not only that he re-sprayed and lacquered my wing mirrior as well !

Drew/Racer good to meet you both.

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## andrew_webber (Sep 6, 2003)

Thanks huTTers for organising the day. It was a really good day and it was great meeting two other TT nuts 

Should have seen racer's face when he thought he had just been a little bit over enthusastic with the sandpaper 8)

Matt knew his stuff, and was always wanting to dive in with the sandpaper. I felt a bit left out that my drivers mirror didn't need to be resprayed as well 

Still not sure about the sandpaper though ;D.

Right i am off to buy a power polisher!!!and lots of 2000 and 1500 grade paper ;D

Drew
P.S yes i do have to end every sentence with a smiley!


----------

